# crashing X since latest kernel update

## erik4president

Hi there,

I have two problems:

The first is:

since I updated to the latest zen-kernel (ok it is about a month ago) to 2.6.28-zen1 sometimes X crashes. 

It now happens to me the 5th time. 

The computer is still working and accessing via ssh helps me to fix some bugs.

lshw somehow seems to hang at IDE.

Here the output of dmesg:

```

[ 2117.772684] simutrans[3551]: segfault at 65676945 ip 65676945 sp 7fd5c1fc error 4

[ 3430.734280] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 3430.734293] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 3490.734272] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 3490.734286] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 3550.734273] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 3550.734287] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 3610.734271] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 3610.734285] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 3670.734271] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 3670.734286] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 3730.734276] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 3730.734290] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 3790.734267] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 3790.734281] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 3850.734268] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 3850.734287] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 3910.734268] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 3910.734285] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 3970.734267] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 3970.734282] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4030.734280] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4030.734294] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4090.734272] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4090.734287] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4150.734275] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4150.734289] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4210.734281] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4210.734296] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4270.734275] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4270.734293] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4330.734278] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4330.734292] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4390.734269] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4390.734283] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4450.734268] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4450.734315] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4510.734271] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4510.734292] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4570.734269] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4570.734282] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4630.734273] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4630.734288] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4690.734296] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4690.734311] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4750.734272] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4750.734287] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4810.734281] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4810.734295] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4870.734305] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4870.734322] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4930.734280] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4930.734294] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 4990.734268] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 4990.734283] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 5050.734362] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 5050.734376] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 5110.734272] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 5110.734286] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 5170.734269] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 5170.734286] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 5230.734273] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 5230.734287] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 5290.734288] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 5290.734303] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 5350.734272] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 5350.734292] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 5410.734273] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 5410.734288] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 5470.734271] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 5470.734286] hdd: lost interrupt

[ 5486.531311] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000000 Count 000b2162

[ 5486.531408] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000001 Count 00057337

[ 5494.531341] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000000 Count 000b2163

[ 5494.531397] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000001 Count 00057338

[ 5502.531316] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000000 Count 000b2164

[ 5502.531408] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000001 Count 00057339

[ 5510.531315] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000000 Count 000b2165

[ 5510.531365] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000001 Count 0005733a

[ 5530.734101] ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

[ 5530.734116] hdd: lost interrupt

```

I have two VGA-Cards (see below) but my Monitors are hanging on the nvidia one :s

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CNB20LE Host Bridge (rev 05)

00:00.1 Host bridge: Broadcom CNB20LE Host Bridge (rev 05)

00:02.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 08)

00:03.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)

00:05.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)

00:05.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)

00:05.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 51)

00:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 61)

00:07.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 65)

00:0f.0 ISA bridge: Broadcom OSB4 South Bridge (rev 50)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: Broadcom OSB4 IDE Controller

00:0f.2 USB Controller: Broadcom OSB4/CSB5 OHCI USB Controller (rev 04)

01:02.0 PCI bridge: Adaptec (formerly DPT) PCI Bridge (rev 02)

01:02.1 I2O: Adaptec (formerly DPT) SmartRAID V Controller (rev 02)

01:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)

01:04.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 08)

01:05.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1010 Ultra3 SCSI Adapter (rev 01)

01:05.1 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1010 Ultra3 SCSI Adapter (rev 01)

```

This is the output of  cat xorg.conf:

```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@r116120)  Tue Apr  1 14:59:50 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2008

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Thu Oct  4 10:33:51 PDT 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

#   Screen      1  "Screen1"

#RightOf "Screen0"

#   Option   "Xinerama" "on"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "randr"

    Load           "i2c"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "ddc"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "1"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc102"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     380   300   # mm

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

#   HorizSync    30.0 - 82.0

#   VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0

   #ModeLine "1280x1024"    135.00 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Philips 190S5"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    ModeLine       "1024x768" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

    ModeLine       "1024x768" 75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

    Option         "DPMS"

    Option         "NoDDC"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     360   270   # mm

   #VertRefresh   75.12

   #HorizSync   94.11

   #ModeLine "1280x1024"    157.50 1280 1344 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Siemens"

    HorizSync       29.8 - 60.0

    VertRefresh     37.0 - 75.0

    ModeLine       "1024x768" 94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376 768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

    ModeLine       "1024x768" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

    Option         "DPMS"

    Option         "NoDDC"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 6200"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "yes"

# Removed Option "MetaModes" "1024x768,1024x768"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1600x1024 +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1600x1024 +0+0, DFP: 1024x768 +1600+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1024x768 +0+0, DFP: 1024x768_60 +1024+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1024x768 +0+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1024+0; DFP: 1024x768_60 +0+0; DFP: 1024x768 +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "yes"

    Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

    Option         "UseDisplayDevice" "CRT-1,DFP-0"

    Option         "HWCursor" "yes"

    Option         "CursorShadow" "yes"

    Option         "NoLogo" "yes"

    Option         "RandRRotation" "yes"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "yes"

#    Option         "AllowDDCCI" "yes"

    Option         "DRI" "yes"

    Option         "Coolbits"   "1"

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "no"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "yes"

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-1,DFP-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1024x768 +0+0, DFP: 1024x768_37 +1024+0; CRT"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

    Option         "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

The Second one is:

Whenever I am downloading bigger files it seems that there are some disk caches running full and a download of 700MB with 2MB/sec lasts more than an hour.

Maybe it is a matter of my SCSI-Array (lspci is posted above). Unfortunately I dont have an idea where I'd have to look...

Has anybody an idea?

----------

## audiodef

I don't use zen kernel, but before I upgraded from 2.5.28 to 2.6.28-r1, I had X-crashing issues with the latest ~arch xorg-server. Different from yours, but maybe you need to wait for an upgrade, or downgrade. If you don't get any answers, file a bug report. It may just be a bug in the kernel, or those versions of the kernel and X don't get along well.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Guys,

you need to report these issues to bugzilla, or find out if they've already been reported. I have personally reported three separate bugs for the .28 kernel. The fact that you folks are also having trouble means there are even more bugs in .28 than I know about. They really should be reported.

I have 2.6.28.1 running successfully on a P-4 with an nVidia FX 5200. It is the only machine I own about which I can make that statement. My all Intel machines won't even think about running with it. So make those reports. How else are the devs going to know what's going on?

Also, if I could take a look at both of your lspci -n and/var/log/dmesg files when booting with your .28 kernel, I would appreciate that. I'm on the hunt for a supposed problem, and I need independent third party verification. So please, post those as well.

Thanks.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## erik4president

this is my output of lspci -n

```

r116120 ~ # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 1166:0009 (rev 05)

00:00.1 0600: 1166:0009 (rev 05)

00:02.0 0200: 8086:1229 (rev 08)

00:03.0 0300: 10de:0221 (rev a1)

00:05.0 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 50)

00:05.1 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 50)

00:05.2 0c03: 1106:3104 (rev 51)

00:06.0 0c00: 11c1:5811 (rev 61)

00:07.0 0300: 1002:4752 (rev 65)

00:0f.0 0601: 1166:0200 (rev 50)

00:0f.1 0101: 1166:0211

00:0f.2 0c03: 1166:0220 (rev 04)

01:02.0 0604: 1044:a500 (rev 02)

01:02.1 0e00: 1044:a501 (rev 02)

01:04.0 0401: 1102:0002 (rev 08)

01:04.1 0980: 1102:7002 (rev 08)

01:05.0 0100: 1000:0020 (rev 01)

01:05.1 0100: 1000:0020 (rev 01)

```

and dmesg

(sorry, but the first three seconds arent in the logs now)

```

r116120 ~ # dmesg

ed to 0xc0880000, using 3072k, total 131072k

[    0.371911] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

[    0.371936] vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d360

[    0.371972] vesafb: pmi: set display start = 800cd396, set palette = 800cd400

[    0.371999] vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 

3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

[    0.372082] vesafb: scrolling: redraw[    0.372101] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    0.492120] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.602548] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.604104] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.605655] processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.610631] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

[    0.626323] FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

[    0.631268] loop: module loaded

[    0.632543] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k6-NAPI

[    0.633960] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.635262] e100 0000:00:02.0: enabling device (0054 -> 0057)

[    0.636599] e100 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    0.661422] e100 0000:00:02.0: PME# disabled

[    0.662701] e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xdb000000, irq 20, MAC addr 00:e0:18:04:64:60

[    0.664668] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    0.665824] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    0.667536] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.668707] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.669996] serverworks 0000:00:0f.1: IDE controller (0x1166:0x0211 rev 0x00)

[    0.671663] serverworks 0000:00:0f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    0.719413]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407

[    0.766593]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb408-0xb40f

[    0.812973] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    0.854511] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.854882] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    1.035032] usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    1.082711] hda: Maxtor 6L250R0, ATA DISK drive

[    1.330902] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.383426] usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0a12, idProduct=0001

[    1.431900] usb 4-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.786233] hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    1.788864] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

[    1.837712] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    2.509171] hdc: LG CD-RW CED-8080B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    3.271169] hdd: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4081B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    3.370210] hdc: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    3.370347] hdc: MWDMA2 mode selected

[    3.418684] hdd: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    3.420446] hdd: UDMA/33 mode selected

[    3.469440] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    3.516261] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[    3.563282] ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

[    3.610990] ide-gd driver 1.18

[    3.657430] hda: max request size: 512KiB

[    3.725681] hda: 490234752 sectors (251000 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=30515/255/63

[    3.774628] hda: cache flushes supported

[    3.821343]  hda: hda1

[    3.876119] ide-cd driver 5.00

[    3.921887] ide-cd: hdc: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

[    3.922620] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    4.019829] ide-cd: hdd: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

[    4.078928] Loading Adaptec I2O RAID: Version 2.4 Build 5go

[    4.125756] Detecting Adaptec I2O RAID controllers...

[    4.172576] pci 0000:01:02.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    4.220947] Adaptec I2O RAID controller 0 at c0c00000 size=100000 irq=21

[    6.309028] dpti: If you have a lot of devices this could take a few minutes.

[    6.358245] dpti0: Reading the hardware resource table.

[   15.264978] TID 008  Vendor: ADAPTEC      Device: AIC-7899     Rev: 00000001    

[   15.317107] TID 517  Vendor: SDR          Device: GEM318       Rev: 0           

[   15.368855] TID 522  Vendor: ADAPTEC      Device: RAID-5       Rev: 3309        

[   15.421952] scsi0 : Vendor: Adaptec  Model: 2100S            FW:3309

[   15.472168] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[   15.472668] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ADAPTEC  RAID-5           3309 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[   15.474042] scsi 0:0:8:0: Processor         SDR      GEM318           0    PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[   15.623080] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[   15.673658] megasas: 00.00.04.01 Thu July 24 11:41:51 PST 2008

[   15.723944] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[   15.776925] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 213196800 512-byte hardware sectors: (109 GB/101 GiB)

[   15.840833] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   15.891883] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: ab 00 00 08

[   15.893932] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   15.947281] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 213196800 512-byte hardware sectors: (109 GB/101 GiB)

[   16.011507] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   16.063551] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: ab 00 00 08

[   16.065626] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   16.118605]  sda: sda1 sda2

[   16.184217] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   16.237748] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   16.290854] scsi 0:0:8:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 3

[   16.343181] usbmon: debugfs is not available

[   16.395382] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[   16.448226] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:MOUE] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[   16.504393] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[   16.557990] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[   16.611763] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[   16.665940] I2O subsystem v1.325

[   16.709507] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

[   16.770943] i2o: max drivers = 8

[   16.823747] i2o: Checking for PCI I2O controllers...

[   16.876245] iop0: controller found (0000:01:02.1)

[   16.927945] PCI_I2O 0000:01:02.1: BAR 0: can't reserve mem region [0xdc000000-0xddffffff]

[   16.981494] iop0: device already claimed

[   17.035136] iop0: DMA / IO allocation for I2O controller failed

[   17.089345] I2O Configuration OSM v1.323

[   17.143254] I2O Bus Adapter OSM v1.317

[   17.196059] I2O Block Device OSM v1.325

[   17.248450] I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v1.316

[   17.299770] I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

[   17.350253] i2c /dev entries driver

[   17.379748] elantech.c: unexpected magic knock result 0x00, 0x02, 0x3c.

[   17.450383] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[   17.499689] cpuidle: using governor menu

[   17.524984] input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

[   17.597760] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   17.647621] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[   17.697173] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18rc3.

[   17.747593] EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:01:04.0: enabling device (0044 -> 0045)

[   17.796755] EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:01:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[   17.860470] Control name 'Sigmatel Surround Phase Inversion Playback Switch' truncated to 'Sigmatel Surround Phase Inversion Playback '

[   17.966597] ALSA device list:

[   18.016137]   #0: SBLive! Platinum [CT4760P] (rev.8, serial:0x80401102) at 0xa800, irq 23

[   18.067038] TCP cubic registered

[   18.116880] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[   18.166511] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[   18.249215] EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

[   18.299030] EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

[   21.247917] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   21.247978] EXT3-fs: sda1: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

[   21.311007] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 491706

[   21.317925] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 491812

[   21.317962] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 524865

[   21.318010] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 524867

[   21.318036] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 524869

[   21.321865] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1099637

[   21.336506] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1262920

[   21.341435] EXT3-fs: sda1: 7 orphan inodes deleted

[   21.341440] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

[   21.508784] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with journal data mode.

[   21.557000] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[   21.605645] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed

[   36.144870] parport_pc 00:0c: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

[   36.145045] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

[   36.181679] ACPI: I/O resource piix4_smbus [0xe800-0xe807] conflicts with ACPI region SMBS [0xe800-0xe80f]

[   36.181690] ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver

[   36.181706] piix4_smbus 0000:00:0f.0: SMBus Host Controller at 0xe800, revision 0

[   36.266209] ohci1394 0000:00:06.0: enabling device (0054 -> 0056)

[   36.266252] ohci1394 0000:00:06.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   36.333338] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[d7000000-d70007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[8/8]

[   36.427518] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13

[   36.448117] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[   36.448129] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[   36.448143] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[   36.586986] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   36.616379] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.3

[   36.616607] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[   36.869646] nvidia 0000:00:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   36.870575] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  180.18  Thu Dec 18 14:29:33 PST 2008

[   37.651373] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00019900000467ef]

[  534.734062] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  534.734079] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014671

[  534.734101] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  534.734111] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014671

[  534.734122] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753652

[  536.266606] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  536.266623] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014675

[  536.266644] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  536.266654] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014675

[  536.266666] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753653

[  537.791137] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  537.791149] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014679

[  537.791168] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  537.791175] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014679

[  537.791183] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753654

[  539.323678] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  539.323690] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014683

[  539.323709] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  539.323716] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014683

[  539.323724] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753655

[  540.831226] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  540.831238] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014687

[  540.831257] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  540.831264] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014687

[  540.831272] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753656

[  542.346775] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  542.346787] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014691

[  542.346807] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  542.346813] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014691

[  542.346821] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753657

[  543.871319] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  543.871331] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014695

[  543.871351] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  543.871357] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014695

[  543.871365] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753658

[  545.378871] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  545.378883] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014699

[  545.378902] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  545.378909] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014699

[  545.378917] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753659

[  546.903420] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  546.903432] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014703

[  546.903451] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  546.903457] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014703

[  546.903465] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753660

[  548.435965] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  548.435977] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014707

[  548.435996] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  548.436002] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014707

[  548.436011] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753661

[  549.951518] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  549.951530] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014711

[  549.951549] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  549.951556] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014711

[  549.951564] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753662

[  551.459072] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  551.459084] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014715

[  551.459103] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  551.459110] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014715

[  551.459118] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753663

[  552.983624] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  552.983636] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014719

[  552.983656] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  552.983662] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014719

[  552.983670] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753664

[  554.508176] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  554.508188] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014723

[  554.508207] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  554.508214] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014723

[  554.508222] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753665

[  556.031727] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  556.031738] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014727

[  556.031758] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  556.031764] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014727

[  556.031772] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753666

[  557.556282] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  557.556294] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014731

[  557.556313] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  557.556320] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014731

[  557.556328] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753667

[  559.071839] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  559.071851] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014735

[  559.071872] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  559.071878] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014735

[  559.071886] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753668

[  560.596395] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  560.596406] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014739

[  560.596426] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  560.596432] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014739

[  560.596441] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753669

[  562.111953] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  562.111965] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014743

[  562.111984] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  562.111991] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014743

[  562.111999] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753670

[  563.628532] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  563.628544] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014747

[  563.628563] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  563.628570] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014747

[  563.628578] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753671

[  565.144072] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  565.144084] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014751

[  565.144104] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  565.144110] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014751

[  565.144118] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753672

[  566.651634] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  566.651645] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014755

[  566.651665] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  566.651671] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014755

[  566.651679] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753673

[  568.168195] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  568.168207] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014759

[  568.168226] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  568.168233] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014759

[  568.168240] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753674

[  569.691751] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  569.691763] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014763

[  569.691783] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  569.691789] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014763

[  569.691797] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753675

[  571.224307] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  571.224319] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014767

[  571.224339] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  571.224345] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014767

[  571.224353] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753676

[  572.765864] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  572.765876] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014771

[  572.765895] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  572.765902] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014771

[  572.765910] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753677

[  574.281428] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  574.281440] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014775

[  574.281459] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  574.281466] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014775

[  574.281474] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753678

[  575.796990] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  575.797002] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014779

[  575.797022] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  575.797028] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014779

[  575.797036] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753679

[  577.305556] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  577.305568] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014783

[  577.305587] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  577.305594] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014783

[  577.305602] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753680

[  578.813123] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  578.813135] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014787

[  578.813155] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  578.813161] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014787

[  578.813169] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753681

[  580.328687] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  580.328699] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014791

[  580.328718] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  580.328724] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014791

[  580.328732] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753682

[  581.836255] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  581.836267] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014795

[  581.836286] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  581.836293] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014795

[  581.836300] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753683

[  583.343822] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  583.343834] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014799

[  583.343853] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  583.343860] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014799

[  583.343868] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753684

[  584.859387] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  584.859400] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014803

[  584.859419] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  584.859426] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014803

[  584.859434] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753685

[  586.366957] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  586.366969] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014807

[  586.366988] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  586.366995] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014807

[  586.367003] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753686

[  587.883523] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  587.883536] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014811

[  587.883555] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  587.883561] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014811

[  587.883570] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753687

[  589.408088] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  589.408100] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014815

[  589.408119] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  589.408126] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014815

[  589.408133] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753688

[  590.923656] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  590.923668] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014819

[  590.923687] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  590.923694] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014819

[  590.923702] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753689

[  592.431225] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  592.431237] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014823

[  592.431257] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  592.431263] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014823

[  592.431272] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753690

[  593.938795] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  593.938807] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014827

[  593.938827] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  593.938833] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014827

[  593.938841] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753691

[  595.446363] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  595.446375] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014831

[  595.446395] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  595.446401] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014831

[  595.446409] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753692

[  596.970931] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  596.970943] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014835

[  596.970962] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  596.970968] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014835

[  596.970976] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753693

[  598.486499] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  598.486511] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014839

[  598.486530] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  598.486536] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014839

[  598.486544] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753694

[  600.003067] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  600.003077] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014843

[  600.003093] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  600.003099] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014843

[  600.003106] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753695

[  601.518637] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  601.518649] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014847

[  601.518669] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  601.518676] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014847

[  601.518684] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753696

[  603.034205] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  603.034217] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014851

[  603.034237] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  603.034243] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014851

[  603.034251] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753697

[  604.550776] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  604.550788] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014855

[  604.550807] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  604.550814] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014855

[  604.550822] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753698

[  606.066345] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  606.066357] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014859

[  606.066376] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  606.066382] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014859

[  606.066390] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753699

[  607.573916] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  607.573928] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014863

[  607.573948] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  607.573954] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014863

[  607.573962] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753700

[  609.089485] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  609.089497] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014867

[  609.089517] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  609.089523] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014867

[  609.089531] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753701

[  610.598058] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  610.598070] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014871

[  610.598090] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  610.598096] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014871

[  610.598104] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753702

[  612.105629] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  612.105641] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014875

[  612.105660] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  612.105667] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014875

[  612.105674] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753703

[  613.621201] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  613.621213] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014879

[  613.621232] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  613.621239] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014879

[  613.621247] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753704

[  615.136773] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  615.136785] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014883

[  615.136804] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  615.136811] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014883

[  615.136819] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753705

[  616.644344] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  616.644356] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014887

[  616.644376] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  616.644382] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014887

[  616.644390] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753706

[  618.143921] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  618.143933] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014891

[  618.143952] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  618.143959] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014891

[  618.143966] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753707

[  619.659490] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  619.659502] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014895

[  619.659522] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  619.659528] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014895

[  619.659536] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753708

[  621.184057] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  621.184069] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014899

[  621.184088] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  621.184094] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014899

[  621.184102] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753709

[  622.518687] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

[  622.886734] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[  622.886766] EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

[  622.887625] EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

[  622.887638] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[  623.374741] hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO4 selected PIO4

[  623.376718] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

[  623.380903] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

[  623.640192] hdc: MWDMA2 mode selected

[  623.726369] hdd: UDMA/33 mode selected

[  626.221341] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11

[  626.221350] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[  626.281082] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[  626.281120] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[  626.281125] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10

[  626.450323] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[  626.450334] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[  628.564478] e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

[  629.183987] Adding 1052248k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1052248k

```

I dont know wether it is a kernel bug or not... I compiled it myself and a am not familiar to kernel compiling 

Maybe it is a matter of settings... I dont know.

----------

## erik4president

ok, as I now see I am not using the latest drivers. maybe an update avoids X crashing 

```

r116120 ~ # eix nvidia-drivers

[U] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  71.86.06!s 71.86.07!s 96.43.07!s 96.43.09!s 100.14.19!s 173.14.09!s (~)173.14.12!s (~)173.14.12-r2!s[1] 173.14.15!s {M}(~)177.13-r2!s[1] (~)177.80!s (~)177.80!s[1] 177.82!s (~)177.82!s[1] (~)180.06!s[1] (~)180.08!s[1] (~)180.11!s[1] (~)180.18!s[1] (~)180.22!s (~)180.22!s[1] {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib userland_BSD}

     Installed versions:  180.18!s[1](12:43:59 01/09/09)(acpi gtk kernel_linux -custom-cflags -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

----------

## erik4president

hi there, 

again the same error  :Sad: 

```

[17365.118139] simutrans[16183]: segfault at 65676945 ip 65676945 sp 7fb155cc error 4

[21467.528318] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000000 Count 002fa977

[21467.528372] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000001 Count 000688ff

[21475.528310] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000000 Count 002fa978

[21475.528364] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000001 Count 00068900

[21483.528313] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000000 Count 002fa979

[21483.528366] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000001 Count 00068901

[21491.528314] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000000 Count 002fa97a

[21491.528371] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 16, Head 00000001 Count 00068902

```

----------

## erik4president

here now my full dmesg after a reboot:

```

r116120 ~ # cat /var/log/dmesg

[    0.317509] uhci_hcd 0000:00:05.1: irq 27, io base 0x0000d000

[    0.318062] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.318392] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.318429] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.319572] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.319623] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.319654] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.319674] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.28-zen1 uhci_hcd

[    0.319697] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:05.1

[    0.369690] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

[    0.370053] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.370094] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    0.370857] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xc0880000, using 3072k, total 131072k

[    0.370896] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

[    0.370920] vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d360

[    0.370954] vesafb: pmi: set display start = 800cd396, set palette = 800cd400

[    0.370981] vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

[    0.371064] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.371083] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    0.491023] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.601392] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.602925] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.604470] processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.609547] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

[    0.625283] FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

[    0.630118] loop: module loaded

[    0.631399] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k6-NAPI

[    0.632808] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.634113] e100 0000:00:02.0: enabling device (0054 -> 0057)

[    0.635451] e100 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    0.660259] e100 0000:00:02.0: PME# disabled

[    0.661580] e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xdb000000, irq 20, MAC addr 00:e0:18:04:64:60

[    0.663553] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    0.664707] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    0.666408] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.667635] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.668937] serverworks 0000:00:0f.1: IDE controller (0x1166:0x0211 rev 0x00)

[    0.670599] serverworks 0000:00:0f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    0.710909] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.718335] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.718374]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407

[    0.765550]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb408-0xb40f

[    0.768024] usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    0.859306] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    1.016211] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.068724] usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0a12, idProduct=0001

[    1.116745] usb 4-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.123428] hda: Maxtor 6L250R0, ATA DISK drive

[    1.735245] hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    1.736754] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

[    1.786162] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    2.457167] hdc: LG CD-RW CED-8080B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    3.218170] hdd: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4081B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    3.317217] hdc: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    3.317361] hdc: MWDMA2 mode selected

[    3.365141] hdd: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    3.366904] hdd: UDMA/33 mode selected

[    3.415387] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    3.461776] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[    3.508322] ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

[    3.555625] ide-gd driver 1.18

[    3.601592] hda: max request size: 512KiB

[    3.669445] hda: 490234752 sectors (251000 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=30515/255/63

[    3.717903] hda: cache flushes supported

[    3.764197]  hda: hda1

[    3.811998] ide-cd driver 5.00

[    3.857356] ide-cd: hdc: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

[    3.903332] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    3.954894] ide-cd: hdd: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

[    4.013493] Loading Adaptec I2O RAID: Version 2.4 Build 5go

[    4.059850] Detecting Adaptec I2O RAID controllers...

[    4.106188] pci 0000:01:02.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    4.154171] Adaptec I2O RAID controller 0 at c0c00000 size=100000 irq=21

[    6.233018] dpti: If you have a lot of devices this could take a few minutes.

[    6.281720] dpti0: Reading the hardware resource table.

[   15.191166] TID 008  Vendor: ADAPTEC      Device: AIC-7899     Rev: 00000001    

[   15.242897] TID 517  Vendor: SDR          Device: GEM318       Rev: 0           

[   15.294050] TID 522  Vendor: ADAPTEC      Device: RAID-5       Rev: 3309        

[   15.345961] scsi0 : Vendor: Adaptec  Model: 2100S            FW:3309

[   15.395685] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[   15.445425] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ADAPTEC  RAID-5           3309 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[   15.496228] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[   15.497126] scsi 0:0:8:0: Processor         SDR      GEM318           0    PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[   15.597837] megasas: 00.00.04.01 Thu July 24 11:41:51 PST 2008

[   15.649935] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[   15.704047] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 213196800 512-byte hardware sectors: (109 GB/101 GiB)

[   15.769184] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   15.821520] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: ab 00 00 08

[   15.823581] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   15.878216] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 213196800 512-byte hardware sectors: (109 GB/101 GiB)

[   15.943701] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   15.997019] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: ab 00 00 08

[   15.999107] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   16.053487]  sda: sda1 sda2

[   16.123860] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   16.178900] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   16.232970] scsi 0:0:8:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 3

[   16.286966] usbmon: debugfs is not available

[   16.340801] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[   16.395269] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:MOUE] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[   16.453052] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[   16.508277] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[   16.563674] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[   16.619389] I2O subsystem v1.325

[   16.663776] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

[   16.727482] i2o: max drivers = 8

[   16.781812] i2o: Checking for PCI I2O controllers...

[   16.835853] iop0: controller found (0000:01:02.1)

[   16.889073] PCI_I2O 0000:01:02.1: BAR 0: can't reserve mem region [0xdc000000-0xddffffff]

[   16.944143] iop0: device already claimed

[   16.999326] iop0: DMA / IO allocation for I2O controller failed

[   17.055051] I2O Configuration OSM v1.323

[   17.110817] I2O Bus Adapter OSM v1.317

[   17.165247] I2O Block Device OSM v1.325

[   17.218927] I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v1.316

[   17.271741] I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

[   17.323735] i2c /dev entries driver

[   17.346741] elantech.c: unexpected magic knock result 0x00, 0x02, 0x3c.

[   17.426845] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[   17.477658] cpuidle: using governor menu

[   17.491910] input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

[   17.578730] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   17.630092] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[   17.681016] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18rc3.

[   17.733040] EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:01:04.0: enabling device (0044 -> 0045)

[   17.783739] EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:01:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[   17.847890] Control name 'Sigmatel Surround Phase Inversion Playback Switch' truncated to 'Sigmatel Surround Phase Inversion Playback '

[   17.954769] ALSA device list:

[   18.004106]   #0: SBLive! Platinum [CT4760P] (rev.8, serial:0x80401102) at 0xa800, irq 23

[   18.054845] TCP cubic registered

[   18.104550] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[   18.104596] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[   18.265013] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   18.265055] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with journal data mode.

[   18.265102] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[   18.265791] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed

[   23.358521] ACPI: I/O resource piix4_smbus [0xe800-0xe807] conflicts with ACPI region SMBS [0xe800-0xe80f]

[   23.358531] ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver

[   23.358546] piix4_smbus 0000:00:0f.0: SMBus Host Controller at 0xe800, revision 0

[   23.372665] parport_pc 00:0c: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

[   23.372815] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

[   23.467157] ohci1394 0000:00:06.0: enabling device (0054 -> 0056)

[   23.467207] ohci1394 0000:00:06.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   23.520440] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[d7000000-d70007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[8/8]

[   23.613816] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13

[   23.615438] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[   23.615448] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[   23.615459] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[   23.768730] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   23.798980] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.3

[   23.799163] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[   24.044918] nvidia 0000:00:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   24.045654] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  180.22  Tue Jan  6 09:29:08 PST 2009

[   24.824028] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00019900000467ef]

[  506.699478] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  506.699495] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014671

[  506.699516] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  506.699526] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014671

[  506.699537] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753652

[  508.231938] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  508.231950] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014675

[  508.231969] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  508.231975] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014675

[  508.231983] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753653

[  509.764420] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  509.764437] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014679

[  509.764459] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  509.764469] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014679

[  509.764480] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753654

[  511.296881] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  511.296893] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014683

[  511.296913] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  511.296920] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014683

[  511.296928] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753655

[  512.829352] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  512.829364] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014687

[  512.829383] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  512.829390] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014687

[  512.829398] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753656

[  514.361823] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  514.361835] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014691

[  514.361855] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  514.361861] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014691

[  514.361869] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753657

[  515.894296] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  515.894308] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014695

[  515.894327] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  515.894334] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014695

[  515.894342] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753658

[  517.410774] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  517.410786] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014699

[  517.410806] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  517.410813] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014699

[  517.410821] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753659

[  518.918258] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  518.918270] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014703

[  518.918289] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  518.918296] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014703

[  518.918304] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753660

[  520.433737] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  520.433749] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014707

[  520.433769] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  520.433775] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014707

[  520.433783] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753661

[  521.941225] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  521.941237] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014711

[  521.941256] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  521.941263] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014711

[  521.941270] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753662

[  523.456706] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  523.456718] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014715

[  523.456738] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  523.456744] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014715

[  523.456752] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753663

[  524.964196] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  524.964208] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014719

[  524.964227] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  524.964234] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014719

[  524.964242] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753664

[  526.472681] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  526.472693] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014723

[  526.472713] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  526.472719] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014723

[  526.472727] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753665

[  528.005162] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  528.005173] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014727

[  528.005193] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  528.005199] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014727

[  528.005207] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753666

[  529.537644] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  529.537656] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014731

[  529.537676] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  529.537682] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014731

[  529.537690] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753667

[  531.061129] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  531.061141] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014735

[  531.061160] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  531.061167] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014735

[  531.061175] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753668

[  532.585616] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  532.585628] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014739

[  532.585648] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  532.585654] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014739

[  532.585663] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753669

[  534.110103] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  534.110115] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014743

[  534.110134] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  534.110140] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014743

[  534.110148] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753670

[  535.642588] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  535.642600] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014747

[  535.642619] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  535.642626] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014747

[  535.642634] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753671

[  537.158080] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  537.158092] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014751

[  537.158111] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  537.158118] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014751

[  537.158126] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753672

[  538.665574] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  538.665586] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014755

[  538.665606] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  538.665612] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014755

[  538.665620] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753673

[  540.182068] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  540.182080] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014759

[  540.182099] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  540.182106] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014759

[  540.182114] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753674

[  541.689561] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  541.689573] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014763

[  541.689593] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  541.689599] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014763

[  541.689607] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753675

[  543.197059] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  543.197071] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014767

[  543.197091] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  543.197097] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014767

[  543.197105] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753676

[  544.712551] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  544.712563] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014771

[  544.712583] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  544.712589] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014771

[  544.712596] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753677

[  546.220051] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  546.220063] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014775

[  546.220083] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  546.220089] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014775

[  546.220097] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753678

[  547.727551] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  547.727563] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014779

[  547.727582] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  547.727589] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014779

[  547.727596] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753679

[  549.235050] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  549.235062] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014783

[  549.235081] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  549.235088] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014783

[  549.235096] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753680

[  550.742549] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  550.742562] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014787

[  550.742581] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  550.742587] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014787

[  550.742596] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753681

[  552.259046] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  552.259058] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014791

[  552.259077] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  552.259084] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014791

[  552.259092] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753682

[  553.791538] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  553.791550] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014795

[  553.791569] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  553.791575] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014795

[  553.791583] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753683

[  555.299039] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  555.299051] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014799

[  555.299070] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  555.299076] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014799

[  555.299085] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753684

[  556.814539] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  556.814550] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014803

[  556.814570] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  556.814576] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014803

[  556.814584] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753685

[  558.322040] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  558.322052] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014807

[  558.322072] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  558.322078] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014807

[  558.322086] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753686

[  559.838540] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  559.838552] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014811

[  559.838571] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  559.838578] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014811

[  559.838585] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753687

[  561.354041] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  561.354053] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014815

[  561.354072] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  561.354079] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014815

[  561.354087] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753688

[  562.861545] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  562.861556] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014819

[  562.861576] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  562.861582] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014819

[  562.861590] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753689

[  564.377045] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  564.377057] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014823

[  564.377077] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  564.377083] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014823

[  564.377091] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753690

[  565.884552] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  565.884564] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014827

[  565.884583] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  565.884590] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014827

[  565.884598] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753691

[  567.401051] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  567.401063] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014831

[  567.401082] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  567.401089] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014831

[  567.401097] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753692

[  568.908558] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  568.908570] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014835

[  568.908589] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  568.908595] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014835

[  568.908603] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753693

[  570.424059] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  570.424071] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014839

[  570.424091] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  570.424097] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014839

[  570.424105] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753694

[  571.940563] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  571.940575] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014843

[  571.940595] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  571.940601] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014843

[  571.940609] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753695

[  573.448068] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  573.448079] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014847

[  573.448099] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  573.448105] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014847

[  573.448113] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753696

[  574.963572] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  574.963584] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014851

[  574.963604] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  574.963610] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014851

[  574.963618] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753697

[  576.488072] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  576.488084] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014855

[  576.488104] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  576.488110] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014855

[  576.488118] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753698

[  578.003577] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  578.003589] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014859

[  578.003608] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  578.003615] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014859

[  578.003622] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753699

[  579.511085] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  579.511096] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014863

[  579.511116] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  579.511122] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014863

[  579.511130] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753700

[  581.026589] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  581.026601] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014867

[  581.026621] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  581.026627] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014867

[  581.026635] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753701

[  582.543095] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  582.543106] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014871

[  582.543126] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  582.543132] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014871

[  582.543140] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753702

[  584.050601] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  584.050613] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014875

[  584.050632] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  584.050639] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014875

[  584.050647] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753703

[  585.550113] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  585.550125] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014879

[  585.550144] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  585.550151] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014879

[  585.550159] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753704

[  587.065618] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  587.065630] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014883

[  587.065649] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  587.065655] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014883

[  587.065663] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753705

[  588.581125] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  588.581137] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014887

[  588.581156] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  588.581163] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014887

[  588.581171] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753706

[  590.097631] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  590.097643] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014891

[  590.097662] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  590.097669] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014891

[  590.097677] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753707

[  591.605140] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  591.605152] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014895

[  591.605172] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  591.605178] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014895

[  591.605186] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753708

[  593.120645] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[  593.120657] hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=351014902, sector=351014899

[  593.120677] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[  593.120683] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 351014899

[  593.120691] Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block 87753709

[  594.481837] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

[  594.889932] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[  594.889960] EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

[  594.890799] EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

[  594.890817] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[  595.356934] hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO4 selected PIO4

[  595.358905] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

[  595.361988] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

[  595.618894] hdc: MWDMA2 mode selected

[  595.702230] hdd: UDMA/33 mode selected

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Either you have a drive going bad, or the hard drive controller is going bad, or there's something seriously amiss with your driver. Before you do anything, be sure to copy all data from your /dev/hda1 (and all partitions of the same drive) to a drive not so near the grave. Post your .config file, and /etc/fstab so I can take a quick look.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## erik4president

I think my Filesystem is somehow broken. Smart says my harddrive is okay 

```

r116120 ~ # smartctl --all /dev/hda

smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Maxtor DiamondMax 10 family (ATA/133 and SATA/150)

Device Model:     Maxtor 6L250R0

Serial Number:    L5xyzxyz

Firmware Version: BAH41G10

User Capacity:    251,000,193,024 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0

Local Time is:    Fri Jan 23 20:09:21 2009 Local time zone must be set--see zic m

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x02)   Offline data collection activity

               was completed without error.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        (1982) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 100) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x0021)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   177   177   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       18972

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       861

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   251   251   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       24

  6 Read_Channel_Margin     0x0001   253   253   100    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0027   252   231   187    Pre-fail  Always       -       38263

  9 Power_On_Minutes        0x0032   217   217   000    Old_age   Always       -       708h+03m

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x002b   253   252   157    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x002b   253   252   223    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       596

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0032   039   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       36

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       3174

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0008   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0008   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0008   001   001   000    Old_age   Offline      -       19405

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

203 Run_Out_Cancel          0x000b   253   252   180    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

204 Shock_Count_Write_Opern 0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

205 Shock_Rate_Write_Opern  0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

207 Spin_High_Current       0x002a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

208 Spin_Buzz               0x002a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

209 Offline_Seek_Performnce 0x0024   240   240   000    Old_age   Offline      -       166

210 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

211 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

212 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 406 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

   CR = Command Register [HEX]

   FR = Features Register [HEX]

   SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

   SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

   CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

   CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

   DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

   DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

   ER = Error register [HEX]

   ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 406 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 11925 hours (496 days + 21 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was in an unknown state.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 28 e7 0f ec e0  Error: UNC 40 sectors at LBA = 0x00ec0fe7 = 15470567

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 28 e7 0f ec e0 00      00:11:29.363  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 2c e3 0f ec e0 00      00:11:27.837  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 30 df 0f ec e0 00      00:11:26.322  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 34 db 0f ec e0 00      00:11:24.821  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 38 d7 0f ec e0 00      00:11:23.314  READ DMA EXT

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      6098         -

# 2  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      6095         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

this is the harddrive in fstab:

```
/dev/hda1      /mnt/data   ext3      noatime      0 1

```

this is my .config-file:

```

r116120 linux-2.6.28-zen3 # cat .config

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.28-zen3 "Draped Up"

# Fri Jan 23 05:40:15 2009

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

#

# Zen-Tune

#

# CONFIG_SET_CUSTOM_SCHED_LATENCY is not set

# CONFIG_SET_CUSTOM_SCHED_MIN_GRANULARITY is not set

# CONFIG_SET_CUSTOM_SCHED_WAKEUP_GRANULARITY is not set

# CONFIG_SET_CUSTOM_VM_SWAPPINESS is not set

# CONFIG_SET_CUSTOM_VM_DIRTY_RATIO is not set

# CONFIG_BOOST_PRIVILEGED_TASKS is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_NS is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT is not set

# CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

# CONFIG_NAMESPACES is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Custom Build Flags

#

CONFIG_CUSTOM_CFLAGS=""

CONFIG_CUSTOM_MAKEFLAGS=""

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_TLSF=m

CONFIG_TLSF_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_TLSF_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_BFQ=m

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_BFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_FIFO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_FREEZER is not set

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MARCH_NATIVE is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32 is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR_32 is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32 is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_MC is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0x80000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

# CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_SECCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_216 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_432 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_864 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_TLSUP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=1998

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=m

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=m

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMPCACHE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMPCACHE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMPCACHE_STATS=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

CONFIG_ICS932S401=m

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

#

# Other IDE chipsets support

#

#

# Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DTC2278 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HT6560B is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMC8672 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH_RDAC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH_HP_SW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH_EMC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH_ALUA is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

CONFIG_VETH=y

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

CONFIG_ATL2=m

# CONFIG_NETDEV_1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWRAW is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

#

# Atheros 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_CKO=y

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_EMERG_COLOR=0x07

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_ALERT_COLOR=0x07

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_CRIT_COLOR=0x07

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_ERR_COLOR=0x07

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_WARNING_COLOR=0x07

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_NOTICE_COLOR=0x02

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_INFO_COLOR=0x0f

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_DEBUG_COLOR=0x07

CONFIG_NR_TTY_DEVICES=63

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_STRING=y

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

# CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=m

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISCH=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC=m

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB=m

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM=m

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

CONFIG_AT24=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00=m

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

CONFIG_REGULATOR=y

# CONFIG_REGULATOR_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR_FIXED_VOLTAGE is not set

CONFIG_REGULATOR_VIRTUAL_CONSUMER=m

CONFIG_REGULATOR_BQ24022=m

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

CONFIG_FB_MB862XX=m

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX_PCI_GDC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_ZEN_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_ARCH_CLUT224 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_GENTOO_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_ISA=y

# CONFIG_SND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SC6000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIRO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=y

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HID_MOUSE_POLLING is not set

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=m

# CONFIG_HID_APPLE is not set

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_HID_BRIGHT=m

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=m

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=m

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=m

CONFIG_HID_DELL=m

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=m

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=m

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=m

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=m

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=m

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=m

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=m

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=m

CONFIG_HID_SONY=m

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=m

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=m

CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF=m

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_BLACKLIST_HUB is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_WUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF=m

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

CONFIG_USB_TMC=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may also be needed;

#

#

# see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

CONFIG_USB_TEST=m

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_UWB=m

CONFIG_UWB_HWA=m

CONFIG_UWB_WHCI=m

# CONFIG_UWB_WLP is not set

# CONFIG_UWB_I1480U is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=y

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

CONFIG_DMATEST=m

CONFIG_DCA=y

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_TMPFS_ROOT is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Layered filesystems

#

# CONFIG_AUFS is not set

# CONFIG_UNION_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NILFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_OMFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf-8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_LATENCYTOP=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

#

# Tracers

#

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_PRINTK_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=m

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=m

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=m

#

# Compression

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=m

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC7=m

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=m

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I think you have more than a borked file system. I think you have bad sectors. File systems don't just go belly up without a reason. If nothing else, it's worth at least looking at a new hard drive. They're dirt cheap nowadays. I'll take a look at your .config later nonetheless.

EDIT: I don't work with Zen kernels. You can use one of my seeds, issue make oldconfig in the source directory, and go from there. Don't forget to use http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ and lspci -n to get a proper list of device drivers.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## erik4president

X broke down again... unfortunately I dont have command-line, too

```

[16075.788425] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 3, C 00000000 SC 00000004 M 000002fc Data 00000003

[16076.049687] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 3, C 00000000 SC 00000003 M 000002fc Data 00000001

[16076.154300] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 3, C 00000000 SC 00000003 M 000002fc Data 00000001

[16076.240832] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 3, C 00000000 SC 00000003 M 000002fc Data 00000001

[16076.368050] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 3, C 00000000 SC 00000003 M 000002fc Data 00000001

[16076.495137] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 3, C 00000000 SC 00000003 M 000002fc Data 00000001

[16076.606522] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 3, C 00000000 SC 00000003 M 000002fc Data 00000001

[16076.710817] NVRM: Xid (0000:03): 3, C 00000000 SC 00000003 M 000002fc Data 00000001

```

----------

## erik4president

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> I think you have more than a borked file system. I think you have bad sectors. File systems don't just go belly up without a reason. If nothing else, it's worth at least looking at a new hard drive. They're dirt cheap nowadays. I'll take a look at your .config later nonetheless.
> 
> 

 

I already look for a new harddrive because that one is somehow too small. Right now I'm checking for bad sectors but guess what: my screen doesnt work now again  :Sad:  (dmesg-stuff see above)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: I don't work with Zen kernels. You can use one of my seeds, issue make oldconfig in the source directory, and go from there. Don't forget to use http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ and lspci -n to get a proper list of device drivers.
> 
> 

 

ok, I'll do that after having fixed my harddrive

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please keep me informed.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## erik4president

arghs, look at this:

Serial Number    		Seagate Part Number   	Warranty Status    	                               Options

L59BY1QH   		6L250R0153411    	            Expiration 24-Oct-2008      Out of Warranty    	Contract Repair Only

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yeah...amazing how that happens, eh? Just out of warranty, and down she goes. On the bright side, hard drives are really dirt cheap at the moment. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

